# Haunt Security with Arduino



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Since I use an Arduino to control my lights and I have a lot of controller inputs and outputs still open, I started looking into home/haunt security. Since I'll have my haunt fully set up with available power, I want to find out how to use the arduino after hours so that I can use the same lights and speakers to react to motion sensors or other inputs to keep potential troublemakers at bay. There appear to even be options to have my cell phone notify me if something is moving through the haunt or even back yard. This is another place holder project that I will share what I learn along the way. I doubt I'll have it finished this year, but I know there are much more technologically talented people than me on this forum that may want to get involved. I just love the idea of a skeleton with glowing eyes saying "back away before I call the police!". Of course I'd have to account for the neighborhood pet bunnies and kitties and such.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Interesting concept. The subject of haunt security and vandalism comes up every year, with many tales of theft and damage at the hands of neighborhood punks. It's the reason I set up and tear down on the 31st each year. A reliable deterrent, besides attack dogs, would be good to have.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You could set up a variable to check the current time or elapsed time and go into the appropriate mode or loop during off-hours where the same sensor inputs could trigger alarm outputs. Pretty basic programming would get it done.

After several break-ins in our area a few Halloweens back I set up video cameras and let the DVR take care of catching anyone that chooses to ignore the video security signs or trys messing with our props.

Part of our haunt rules mention that everyone is being watched


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Interesting concept. The subject of haunt security and vandalism comes up every year, with many tales of theft and damage at the hands of neighborhood punks. It's the reason I set up and tear down on the 31st each year. A reliable deterrent, besides attack dogs, would be good to have.


I've long thought that a prop controller and the haunt's lighting/sound could be employed for security after hours. Punk arrives under cover of darkness, lights come on, a blood curdling scream shatters the silence, a popup or three goes off. Hard to stay under cover at that point :evil:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

You can try the deterrent method, but if some punk comes up and something jumps out at him, he will likely be just that much more determined to do damage.

I have a couple of web cameras set up around the house to record goings on. I can dial them up remotely and control pan/tilt from my computer, record video, etc - even get emails or phone messages when something is moving in the frame. You might find a camera and a few signs 'Under Video Surveillance' (or even just the signs) go a lot further to ward off pranksters than a scare.

I use them quite a bit while I'm away because it is reassuring to be able to look around the house while I'm gone. ... and worst case, I have a video record if something happens.

I did have to turn off the 'email on movement' feature, though, because about once every 5-7 days the camera in the basement would email saying there was movement at 12:15am. Sometimes 3-4 days in a row, then nothing for the next 10 days, then it would start again. But always at 12:15am and I would know the only two people in the house weren't in the basement at the time.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't have anything jump out at people, just have all the lights come on and a message of my stern voice stating to step away, my phone has just been texted that you are on my property and I will call the police if any more movement is sensed... something to that effect. And maybe "How dare you try to ruin Halloween!"


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

You know, this isn't too much different than controlling props.

If you want it to be time based, then you might need a real time clock. Here's a tutorial. The part number is: DS1307

You can also find that at SparkFun here with tutorials and stuff. I haven't used a RTC in any of my projects. The part number: BOB-00099

I'm sure you've probably played around with motion sensors before (PIR sensors). They're pretty easy. I've used Amazon.com: HC-SR501 Human Sensor Module Pyroelectric Infrared: Car [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31hJVFxUCQLand have worked well. You can most definitely find them on Ebay too.

For audio, I use this board from MDFly. The part number is: MOL-AU5120

For that board, you can use the SoftwareSerial Library to control it from any digital pin. You don't need to use the actual serial pins. I've done this, and it works well.

Of course, you can also control relays for lights and stuff. If you've already done prop control with an Arduino, then you know how that goes.

As far as texting goes, well I haven't gotten that fancy with my Arduino projects yet. Just recently I started playing with shift registers. I know, unrelated but still fun!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Joe 31st!


----------

